# Sentenza sorprendente



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

*Vita di coppia*

*A cena con una collega 
Il giudice: è infedeltà *

*Il giudice, anche se non c'era la prova dell'infedeltà, ha valutato complessivamente il comportamento del coniuge *

*Un vecchio proverbio spagnolo dice «la buona fede *non è mutevole». E lo dice anche il tribunale di Treviso che ha addebitato la separazione a un marito che aveva taciuto alla moglie la sua amicizia con una compagna di lavoro. Amicizia, che si traduceva in una frequentazione fuori dagli schemi: qualche vacanza, qualche cena tête-à-tête, insomma qualche apparente e ripetuta evasione dalle regole. 
*«E’ solo amicizia trasformata nell’immaginazione e nella fantasia* di mia moglie» aveva spiegato il marito al giudice. Una precisazione inutile la sua perché, secondo il magistrato, che ha condannato l’ex marito a pagare l’assegno di mantenimento di 750 euro, l’uomo, viaggiando con un’altra donna ha comunque violato l’obbligo di fedeltà, così come previsto dal contratto di matrimonio. In pratica il tribunale ha detto che, se anche la prova dell’adulterio non c’era nella sua interezza, tutto il comportamento del coniuge valutato nella successione degli episodi costituiva una evidente violazione della fiducia nei confronti della moglie. 

*Da qui la pronuncia dell’addebito e la condanna al pagamento *dell’assegno di mantenimento in favore della signora. La legge infatti non elenca più, come una volta quando si parlava di separazione per «colpa», le ipotesi specifiche di violazione di doveri (adulterio, eccessi, volontario abbandono) ma si limita a dare una indicazione senza confini. Ora la separazione viene addebitata al coniuge che genericamente viola i doveri che derivano dal matrimonio; e il tribunale di Treviso ha ritenuto che la lesione della fiducia, anche se non consistente in un vero e proprio adulterio, realizzasse una ipotesi di «addebito». Insomma verrebbe da concludere, quasi scherzosamente, il nostro marito con le sue menzogne, forse innocenti, è stato punito allo stesso modo di chi avesse realizzato un vero e proprio adulterio. Anche nei peccati, forse, vale la pena di andare fino in fondo?
Cesare Rimini
*19 giugno 2009* 
http://www.corriere.it/cronache/09_...za_9dbc455c-5ca4-11de-a55b-00144f02aabc.shtml

***********************************************************
Allora tante avremmo potuto avere una sentenza simile.
Ma non vedo lo scopo ...se lui non si chiama Trump


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Giugno 2009)

crea un precedente pericoloso.


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2009)

Ma l'assegno di mantenimento non lo deve corrispondere a prescindere? Cosa c'entra l'addebito per infedeltà?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (19 Giugno 2009)

anche io sono rimasto basito da tale sentenza... è sempre più di moda la 'guerra preventiva', questa sembra una condanna preventiva, tanto prima o poi se la sarebbe trom*ata...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> anche io sono rimasto basito da tale sentenza... è sempre più di moda la 'guerra preventiva', questa sembra una condanna preventiva, tanto prima o poi se la sarebbe trom*ata...


 A me sembra, invece, che abbia chiarito che ben più grave del sesso è l'inganno.
Poi il sesso c'è stato ...a chi vogliono darla a bere?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *A me sembra, invece, che abbia chiarito che ben più grave del sesso è l'inganno.*
> Poi il sesso c'è stato ...a chi vogliono darla a bere?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra, invece, che abbia chiarito che ben più grave del sesso è l'inganno.


boh, io nn conosco 'direttamente' la loro storia e nn ho letto l'articolo del corriere ma un altro articolo su internet, in quest'altro nn venivano citate né cene né vacanze, è per questo che avevo espresso quel giudizio... se fosse davvero come dice il corriere obiettivamente concordo (anche se cmq penso che la moglie ci abbia marciato sopra)




Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poi il sesso c'è stato ...a chi vogliono darla a bere?


questo, cmq, lo penso anche io...


----------



## Old danut (19 Giugno 2009)

Il sesso è nulla rispetto all'inganno!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> boh, io nn conosco 'direttamente' la loro storia e nn ho letto l'articolo del corriere ma un altro articolo su internet, in quest'altro nn venivano citate né cene né vacanze, è per questo che avevo espresso quel giudizio... se fosse davvero come dice il corriere obiettivamente concordo (anche se cmq penso che la moglie ci abbia marciato sopra)
> 
> 
> 
> questo, cmq, lo penso anche io...


La rabbia del tradimento è tale che chiunque (a parte MK) ci marcerebbe, se potesse.


----------



## Bruja (19 Giugno 2009)

*............*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra, invece, che abbia chiarito che ben più grave del sesso è l'inganno.
> Poi il sesso c'è stato ...a chi vogliono darla a bere?


Se le cose stanno esattamente come descritte, sentenza a parte questi "amici" (potremmo anche chiamarli trombamici) credono che sia diffusa la moda dell'anello al neso e della scritta sali e Tabacchi in fronte!!!
Comunque come giustamente dice persa PERCHE' nascondere una innocente amicizia? Perché uscire a cena eda avere altre evasioni all'insaèputa della moglie? Perché un rapporto tanto onesto e trasparente deve essere occultato?
Io la penso come Andreotti..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 la sentenza é opinabile, il comportamento no...é assolutamente resprensibile!!!!
Bruja
Bruja


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La rabbia del tradimento è tale che chiunque *(a parte MK)* ci marcerebbe, se potesse.
















   Persa ho letto la notizia stamattina e ti ho pensata. Trovo la sentenza molto pericolosa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Persa ho letto la notizia stamattina e ti ho pensata. Trovo la sentenza molto pericolosa...


 Perché?
Io non ho certo chiesto l'addebito ...non avevo nulla da guadagnarci (l'avvocato ci ha già guadagnato abbastanza con la consensuale...).


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?
> Io non ho certo chiesto l'addebito ...non avevo nulla da guadagnarci (l'avvocato ci ha già guadagnato abbastanza con la consensuale...).


Sulla questione inganno... nemmeno io ho chiesto l'addebito. Mi piacerebbe sapere qualcosa di più sul giudice. Giudice donna?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sulla questione inganno... nemmeno io ho chiesto l'addebito. Mi piacerebbe sapere qualcosa di più sul giudice. Giudice donna?


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


Davvero?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Davvero?


Non lo so del giudice.
Era approvazione per le tue ragioni.


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo so del giudice.
> Era approvazione per le tue ragioni.


Il non aver richiesto l'addebito? L'avvocato diceva che era inutile... e soldi in più non ne volevo.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Vita di coppia*
> 
> *A cena con una collega
> Il giudice: è infedeltà *
> ...















mi viene da piangere.

mi chiudo in uno sgabuzzino. ci vorrebbe altro che la 101.

_ LO SGABUZZINO_!


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2009)

Oh, ci fosse stato qualcuno che mi avesse dissipato il dubbio...


----------



## Amoremio (19 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oh, ci fosse stato qualcuno che mi avesse dissipato il dubbio...


no, un conto sono gli assegni per i figli e un'altro è quello per la moglie


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no, un conto sono gli assegni per i figli e un'altro è quello per la moglie


 Ok, ma se il reddito non è pari, a prescindere da eventuali colpe, non devi mantenerla?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, ma se il reddito non è pari, a prescindere da eventuali colpe, non devi mantenerla?


se il reddito non è pari si.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, ma se il reddito non è pari, a prescindere da eventuali colpe, non devi mantenerla?


 No.


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.


dipende. secondo te veronica lario andrà a lavorare, dopo il divorzio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> dipende. secondo te veronica lario andrà a lavorare, dopo il divorzio?


 Non lavora e ha lasciato il lavoro per la famiglia (è irrilevante se la casalinga ha 15 cameriere, credo).
Se la moglie ha un reddito proprio che le consenta di vivere non contemplato che venga dato il mantenimento, a quanto mi risulta.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, ma se il reddito non è pari, a prescindere da eventuali colpe, non devi mantenerla?


 se può lavorare. no


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> se può lavorare. no


 Ma allora a che servono i contratti prematrimoniali? Io da ignorante sapevo che se i redditi non sono pari, il coniuge più ricco doveva assicurare uno stile di vita il più vicino possibile a quello del matrimonio... per farla breve, se io guadagno 5000 euri al mese, e mia moglie 1500, a me sembra strano che non debba corrispondere nulla.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma allora a che servono i contratti prematrimoniali? Io da ignorante sapevo che se i redditi non sono pari, il coniuge più ricco doveva assicurare uno stile di vita il più vicino possibile a quello del matrimonio... per farla breve, se io guadagno 5000 euri al mese, e mia moglie 1500, a me sembra strano che non debba corrispondere nulla.


 per quello che so io i contratti prematrimoniali non possono essere stipulati in Italia,  perché per principio di ordine pubblico si ritiene siano indisponibili determinati diritti prima che si sia verificato l'evento che li faccia sorgere , come per i patti successori


----------



## Old Rocknroll (19 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> per quello che so io i contratti prematrimoniali non possono essere stipulati in Italia, perché per principio di ordine pubblico si ritiene siano indisponibili determinati diritti prima che si sia verificato l'evento che li faccia sorgere , come per i patti successori


 
Emmanuelle Arsan: regina del Foro e pure del Forum


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Emmanuelle Arsan: regina del Foro e pure del Forum


 non è la mia materia...ma ragionando per analogia.....

in questa materia lessi su un forum giuridico tempo fa che in italia vige la regola "prima ti sposo, poi ti rovino"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> per quello che so io i contratti prematrimoniali non possono essere stipulati in Italia, perché per principio di ordine pubblico si ritiene siano indisponibili determinati diritti prima che si sia verificato l'evento che li faccia sorgere , come per i patti successori


 A me sembra perché una scrittura privata confliggerebbero con diritti stabiliti da una legge superiore, il diritto di famiglia.


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma allora a che servono i contratti prematrimoniali? Io da ignorante sapevo che se i redditi non sono pari, il coniuge più ricco doveva assicurare uno stile di vita il più vicino possibile a quello del matrimonio... per farla breve, se io guadagno 5000 euri al mese, e mia moglie 1500, a me sembra strano che non debba corrispondere nulla.


i contratti prematrimoniali non hanno nessun valore legale, in italia.
e non è affatto vero che non si deve alcun mantenimento se la moglie è in grado di lavorare. dipende dalla durata del matrimonio e da altri fattori, non ultimo il tacito accordo sul fatto che lei non lavorasse.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra perché una scrittura privata confliggerebbero con diritti stabiliti da una legge superiore, il diritto di famiglia.


 se il legislatore tace la volontà delle parti può supplire se non è in contrasto con norme imperative di ordine pubblico o di buon costume.


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> per quello che so io i contratti prematrimoniali non possono essere stipulati in Italia, perché per principio di ordine pubblico si ritiene siano indisponibili determinati diritti prima che si sia verificato l'evento che li faccia sorgere , come per i patti successori


 Ok, ma l'esempio che ho fatto?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, ma l'esempio che ho fatto?


 se la moglie non lavora ha diritto al mantenimento, se può lavorare e non lo fa lk'obbligato può chiedere la riduzione dell'assegno o addirittura il non dover nulla.


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *se la moglie non lavora* ha diritto al mantenimento, *se può lavorare e non lo fa* lk'obbligato può chiedere la riduzione dell'assegno o addirittura il non dover nulla.


 Non era questo l'esempio...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non era questo l'esempio...


 mi son persa la domanda


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi son persa la domanda


 Io da ignorante sapevo che se i redditi non sono pari, il coniuge più ricco doveva assicurare uno stile di vita il più vicino possibile a quello del matrimonio... per farla breve, se io guadagno 5000 euri al mese, e mia moglie 1500, a me sembra strano che non debba corrispondere nulla.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> se il legislatore tace la volontà delle parti può supplire se non è in contrasto con norme imperative di ordine pubblico o di buon costume.


 Ma il legislatore non ha taciuto visto che esiste il diritto di famiglia.


----------



## Grande82 (19 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> se la moglie non lavora ha diritto al mantenimento, *se può lavorare e non lo f*a lk'obbligato può chiedere la riduzione dell'assegno o addirittura il non dover nulla.


 sarebbe tutto da dimostrare.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io da ignorante sapevo che se i redditi non sono pari, il coniuge più ricco doveva assicurare uno stile di vita il più vicino possibile a quello del matrimonio... per farla breve, se io guadagno 5000 euri al mese, e mia moglie 1500, a me sembra strano che non debba corrispondere nulla.


FATURA A CASA.

 Nella giurisprudenza della Corte di legittimità si trova costantemente affermato il principio secondo il quale condizione essenziale per il sorgere del diritto al mantenimento in favore del coniuge cui non sia addebitabile la separazione è che questi sia privo di adeguati redditi propri, ossia di redditi che gli consentano di mantenere un tenore di vita analogo a quello goduto in costanza di matrimonio, nonché che sussista una disparità economica tra i coniugi (Cass. 4 aprile 1998, n. 3490; Cass. 14 agosto 1997, n. 7630; Cass. 27 giugno 1997, n. 5762).

Pertanto il giudice dovrà previamente valutare tale tenore di vita, e soltanto all'esito di questa operazione, potrà esaminare se i mezzi economici a disposizione del coniuge che lo abbia richiesto siano tali da consentirgliene la conservazione indipendentemente dall'assegno. In caso contrario, dovrà procedersi alla valutazione comparativa dei mezzi economici di ciascun coniuge al momento della separazione, al fine di stabilire se tra essi vi sia una disparità economica che giustifichi l'imposizione dell'assegno, nonché la misura dello stesso (cfr. Cass. 27 giugno 1997, n. 5762).

Il giudice, ritenuto il diritto all'assegno di mantenimento, al fine di valutare la congruità dello stesso deve:
1. prendere in considerazione il contesto sociale nel quale i coniugi hanno vissuto durante la convivenza, quale situazione condizionante la qualità e quantità dei bisogni emergenti del coniuge istante;
2. accertare le disponibilità economiche del coniuge a carico del quale va posto l'assegno, dando adeguata motivazione del proprio apprezzamento (cfr. Cass. 30 luglio 1997, n. 7127).

I principali criteri di determinazione possono così riassumersi:
A) proporzione alle sostanze dell'obbligato: deve considerarsi non solo la situazione economica al momento della proposizione della domanda giudiziale, ma anche il complesso della situazione economica, in relazione alla sua capacità economica nelle varie epoche anteriori alla decorrenza dell'assegno, con specifico riguardo alla sua attività lavorativa (cfr. Cass. 29 marzo 2000, n. 3792, secondo la quale è sufficiente un'attendibile ricostruzione delle complessive situazioni patrimoniali e reddituali dei coniugi). La determinazione del reddito può aversi per via deduttiva, attraverso l'esame della dichiarazione dei redditi, sia attraverso l'accertamento compiuto dagli ufficiali fiscali, sia attraverso la considerazione che il coniuge pur non risultando avere beni propri o una propria fonte di guadagno, è tuttavia in grado di condurre una vita agiata. Deve anche tenersi conto di ciò che l'obbligato riceve dai genitori (cfr. Cass.26 giugno 1996, n. 5916) durante il matrimonio e che si protraggono in regime di separazione con carattere di regolarità e continuità;

B) condizioni economiche del beneficiario: il bisogno del coniuge può essere sia totale che parziale, cioè dato dalla differenza tra il reddito di lavoro o patrimoniale del coniuge che deve essere mantenuto e quello di colui che è tenuto al mantenimento (Cass. 21 aprile 2000, n. 5253). Con riferimento alle condizioni dell'istante, vengono espressamente inclusi tra gli elementi che rappresentano un'utilità economicamente valutabile: 1) l'ottenuto godimento della casa coniugale (Cass. 30.1.1992, n. 961); 2) la disponibilità del prezzo dell'alienazione di un immobile (Cass. 2.7.1994, n. 6774); 3) i redditi di qualsiasi natura ed i cespiti in godimento diretto (Cass. 13.1.1987, n. 170). Quando il coniuge separato costituisca un nuovo rapporto di convivenza caratterizzata dalla stabilità, è corretto attribuire rilievo, ai fini della quantificazione del suo diritto al mantenimento da parte dell'altro coniuge, alle prestazioni di assistenza che gli vengano corrisposte da parte del convivente more uxorio, quando esse escludano o riducano lo stato di bisogno, a condizione che abbiano carattere di stabilità ed affidabilità (cfr. Cass. 4.4.1998, 3503; conf. Cass. 5.6.1997, n. 5024);

C) altre circostanze ex art. 156, II co., cod. civ.: la norma contempla quelle situazioni in cui, pur in presenza di una possibilità di lavoro per il coniuge beneficiario, questi, cui non è addebitabile la separazione, non può essere costretto a ridimensionare e a trasformare un sistema di vita, soprattutto quando, vista l'età in genere matura, non gli è possibile dare inizio o riprendere una attività lavorativa. Identica la ratio della sentenza della Cassazione 12 aprile 2001, n. 5492, laddove spiega che l'assegno di mantenimento deve essere concesso al coniuge per assicurargli il pregresso tenore di vita senza costringerlo a tal fine ad alienare il proprio patrimonio immobiliare. La Cassazione ha anche spiegato che se prima della separazione i coniugi avevano concordato o anche solo tacitamente accettato che uno dei due non lavorasse, l'accordo può conservare efficacia anche durante la separazione, tendendo la disciplina della separazione ad assicurare il più possibile gli effetti propri del matrimonio compatibili con la cessazione della convivenza (Cass. 18.8.1994, n. 7437). Si è, infatti, affermato che l'attitudine al lavoro del coniuge separato acquista rilievo non in senso astratto, quale generica possibilità di reperire e svolgere una qualunque attività lavorativa, ma soltanto se si traduca in una effettiva possibilità di svolgere un lavoro retribuito, valutati tutti gli elementi oggettivi e soggettivi (cfr. Cass. 17.10.1989);

D) utilizzazione della casa familiare: il giudice, nel determinare l'assegno di mantenimento, potrà contenerne l'ammontare, stabilendo che il coniuge beneficiario potrà disporre della casa coniugale e del relativo arredo. L'art. 155, IV co., cod., civ., dispone che "l'abitazione della casa familiare spetta di preferenza, ed ove sia possibile, al coniuge cui vengono affidati i figli"; secondo autorevole dottrina per casa familiare deve intendersi "luogo o dimora abituale della famiglia … e si identifica topograficamente con la residenza della famiglia" . Circa l'arredo, si ritiene che il giudice potrà assegnarlo alla moglie salvo quella parte di esso che è strettamente necessaria al marito cui sia addebitata la separazione


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io da ignorante sapevo che se i redditi non sono pari, il coniuge più ricco doveva assicurare uno stile di vita il più vicino possibile a quello del matrimonio... per farla breve, se io guadagno 5000 euri al mese, e mia moglie 1500, a me sembra strano che non debba corrispondere nulla.


.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma il legislatore non ha taciuto visto che esiste il diritto di famiglia.


 ma non disciplina i contratti prematrimoniali. se disciplinasse qualche aspetto e ci fossero delle carenze, queste potrebbero essere colmate dalla volontà delle parti.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sarebbe tutto da dimostrare.....


infatti....mica è automatico.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma non disciplina i contratti prematrimoniali. se disciplinasse qualche aspetto e ci fossero delle carenze, queste potrebbero essere colmate dalla volontà delle parti.


 Io non sono competente e vado per logica e memore di qualche lettura, ma i contratti prematrimoniali disciplinano il matrimonio che è già soggetto a legislazione specifica.


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> .


 Guarda che non era una gara, anche perchè non potrei competere... volevo solo sapere una cosa di cui non ero sicuro. Piuttosto che postare tutto quel papiro potevi spiegarmelo con parole tue.   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque mi sembra di capire che:

_Pertanto il giudice dovrà previamente valutare tale tenore di vita, e soltanto all'esito di questa operazione, potrà esaminare se i mezzi economici a disposizione del coniuge che lo abbia richiesto siano tali da consentirgliene la conservazione indipendentemente dall'assegno. In caso contrario, dovrà procedersi alla valutazione comparativa dei mezzi economici di ciascun coniuge al momento della separazione, al fine di stabilire se tra essi vi sia una disparità economica che giustifichi l'imposizione dell'assegno, nonché la misura dello stesso_ 

pensavo giusto. Se uno guadagna 5000 euro e l'altro 1500, l'assegno va corrisposto.


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non sono competente e vado per logica e memore di qualche lettura, ma i contratti prematrimoniali disciplinano il matrimonio che è già soggetto a legislazione specifica.


puoi fare tutti i contratti prematrimoniali che vuoi, fermo restando il fatto che non hanno alcuna valenza legale.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

Sapete che quel pirla del mio ex quando ci siam separati mi voleva chiedere gli alimenti?


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Sapete che quel pirla del mio ex quando ci siam separati mi voleva chiedere gli alimenti?


 Beh, un bel pranzetto glielo potevi pure preparare...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> dipende. secondo te veronica lario andrà a lavorare, dopo il divorzio?


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, ma se il reddito non è pari, a prescindere da eventuali colpe, non devi mantenerla?


none, se lavora no.

cosi ce la prendiamo in c- due volte


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non sono competente e vado per logica e memore di qualche lettura, ma i contratti prematrimoniali disciplinano il matrimonio che è già soggetto a legislazione specifica.


i contratti prematrimoniali tendono a regolare per lo + quello che succede dopo il matrimonio, o meglio gli aspetti patrimoniali del dopo. Nel nostro ordinamento non si può disporre di diritti che riguardano uno status che non hai ancora...ed il diritto agli alimenti e/o al mantenimento nascono con la separazionez. Avviene lo stesso con il divieto dei patti successori: non puoi disporre di un'eredità che non hai perchè la qualifica di erede si acquista solo quando c'è un dante causa (morto)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che non era una gara, anche perchè non potrei competere... volevo solo sapere una cosa di cui non ero sicuro. Piuttosto che postare tutto quel papiro potevi spiegarmelo con parole tue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mi conosci troppo bene per sapere che non l'ho presa come una gara (e tra chi poi? tu hai una laurea in fisica, io in giurisprudenza). Solo, per completezza di informazione ho pensato che fosse il caso che leggessi il tutto. Non volevo offenderti o indispettirti.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra, invece, che abbia chiarito che ben più grave del sesso è l'inganno.
> Poi il sesso c'è stato ...a chi vogliono darla a bere?


Siete le solite malelingue.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Comunque bastava dimostrare che la moglie ne fosse a conoscenza (e mi par strano non lo fosse se facevano vacanze insieme e non solo cenette) e non avrebbe avuto l'addebito....


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Siete le solite malelingue....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nell'articolo che ho letto io, più che di vacanze parlavano di un viaggio di lavoro in cui, peculiarmente, avevano potuto usufruire di una sola stanza.
so' un macello 'ste aziende in crisi!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> i contratti prematrimoniali tendono a regolare per lo + quello che succede dopo il matrimonio, o meglio gli aspetti patrimoniali del dopo. Nel nostro ordinamento non si può disporre di diritti che riguardano uno status che non hai ancora...ed il diritto agli alimenti e/o al mantenimento nascono con la separazionez. Avviene lo stesso con il divieto dei patti successori: non puoi disporre di un'eredità che non hai perchè la qualifica di erede si acquista solo quando c'è un dante causa (morto)


 Beh in america sono molto più ampi: stabiliscono tempi e luoghi di residenza comune e perfino frequenza del debito coniugale...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh in america sono molto più ampi: stabiliscono tempi e luoghi di residenza comune e perfino frequenza del debito coniugale...


 mi limito a cercare di capirci qualcosa della produzione normativa italiana


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi conosci troppo bene per sapere che non l'ho presa come una gara (e tra chi poi? tu hai una laurea in fisica, io in giurisprudenza). Solo, per completezza di informazione ho pensato che fosse il caso che leggessi il tutto. Non volevo offenderti o indispettirti.


 Non ero nè l'uno nè l'altro


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ero nè l'uno nè l'altro


sei laureato in fisica perozzino?


----------



## brugola (22 Giugno 2009)

questa sentenza è una gran cazzata


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sei laureato in fisica perozzino?


 si...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si...


ma dai!
che cranio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




in fisica son sempre stata una capra


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai!
> che cranio!
> 
> 
> ...


 ma quale cranio... è una materia facile perchè molto interessante. Ti racconta come e perchè funzionano le cose. Solo che la media degli insegnanti riesce a farti odiare quasi qualsiasi cosa.


----------

